# Which Caboose is Better?



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Which is better, the PSC 1:20.3 long caboose or the Bachmann LS 1:20.3 long caboose?

Thanks, Robert


----------



## DRGWK37 (Jan 23, 2008)

I've seen both and one is plastic and one is brass. Now with that said for the cost of the Bachman and the details it comes with I'd say the Bachman is the better deal and the detail provided is great. The graphics on the PCS are undersized and just don't look right. If your looking for an accurate representation of a D&RGW caboose you'll have to paint the grab irons and hand rails on the Bachman--which I've done to mine and it was pretty quick and easy. Last thing I need to do to mine is put some Accucraft couplers on it. Long answer I guess but I'd go with the Bachman. 

William 
aka drgwk37


----------

